# Hardest video game you ever played.



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll go with the rage-inducing Ghosts & Goblins for the NES. How about you?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Ghosts & Goblins is a good pick. I've played games that were too hard _on purpose_, but G&G has got to be one of the most legitimately difficult games on the planet.

I'd like to add Marble Madness and The Adventures of Bayou Billy to the list.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

metal gear for NES

morrowind the elder scrolls III is up there too


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, Ghost n Goblins came to mind first, but since i was listed...*Super Ghouls n Ghost* didn't give it's place either.



erasercrumbs said:


> I'd like to add Marble Madness and The Adventures of Bayou Billy to the list.


^ I love those games. Bayou Billy...god that game was a pain in the ***.

*Megaman 1* for Nes was hard.

No password...gotta go from start to end with the start lives and the onces you manage to get along the way. Good luck without an emulator 

*Sacrifice* for PC...yeah.

*Battletoads*. I'll send you a pic of my hot sister if you send me a video of you finishing that game without emulators and save states.

*Mike Tyson's punchout*...but only because of Mike Tyson. All the other guys were easy pie.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Megaman I is impossible. Not to mention the game slows down in some parts. Those parts are when 300000000 things are flying at you.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

battletoads is impossible for me at least...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The first one that came to mind was Bayou Billy. That game is insanely hard...I never could beat it until I got the game genie.


----------



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bayou Billy and Mike Tyson's Punch-Out are really difficult. I remember getting frustrated as a kid trying to beat them and always falling short.

Now Battletoads on the other hand I did beat after hours of painful repetition. I'm still proud of this accomplishment.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Probably 'Stalker.. Shadow of Chernobyl'. That was hard, even on the easy level.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

coldmorning said:


> Probably 'Stalker.. Shadow of Chernobyl'. That was hard, even on the easy level.


lol, true. I almost gave up when i first played it. I was getting my *** kicked in the first mission where you have to rescue nimble. But eventually i learned to shoot while hiding around corners and it was fine. The last part of the game is really hard even with the best weapons.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Those old arcade games like Asteroids or the ones where u pilot spacecraft and shoot aliens. Could never get the hang of em!!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's not forget Fester's Quest.

I applaud the chutzpah of whoever was the first to stand up and say, "Hey! Let's invest a sizable portion of Sunsoft's budget in a game about an ancillary character from a 20-year-old sitcom. And let's be sure to make it really, really difficult."






Check out the divinely awesome intro music and notice just how many frikkin' shots it takes to kill one of those inanimate alien cowpies. Back when I was growing up, one swift blow from an old golf club was enough to take out a cowpie. Fester's blunderbuss must really suck.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Smash TV for the Super Nintendo. Basically impossible, but still tons of fun.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Let's not forget Fester's Quest.


LMAO, I've never played it but wow!! :teeth


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

the Devil May Cry games were pretty damn tough as i recall, the end of level bosses were ridiculously hard.....and no option to change the difficulty i think?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Battletoads 1 and 2 
Blast Corps (The amount of times my controller disappeared across the room because of this game......)


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

Action 52 for the NES (they also ported it over to the Genesis)


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

MGS: Twin Snakes (Nintendo GC)


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My hardest games were Ghost and Goblins, Battletoads, Ninja Gaiden, and Contra without the cheat codes.


----------



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> My hardest games were Ghost and Goblins, Battletoads, Ninja Gaiden, and Contra without the cheat codes.


I forgot all about Ninja Gaiden! I remember breezing through that game until level 6-2, where all the flying ninjas were, and I couldn't get any farther no matter how many times I continued.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Simply because there's not enough pizzas to keep all your turtles in decent health.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

Half-Life 2: Episode 2 isn't that hard as a whole, but in the chapter 6 "Our Mutual Friend", where you're driving all over the compound, THAT is hard, especially if you're going for the "Neighborhood Watch" achievement. I seriously hate that chapter. I hate it to the depths of my soul. It ticks me off every single time. I now avoid it. I'll play the game up to that point and then just quit.


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified (Jan 17, 2010)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R was pretty brutal for me as well (also brutal to type,) I had to put it on easy just to finish the game.
Other than that, the flash game Super Meat Boy was tough, and yet I still want the wii version coming out soon.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Demon's Souls is pretty difficult - at first anyway. I also couldn't get past one of the Devil May Cry games' opening levels. I don't think modern games have much against old games though, simply because older games were more punishing in that once you ran out of lives, you had to start the whole game over. At least with something like Demon's Souls, you have something kind of like checkpoints.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Demon's Souls is pretty difficult - at first anyway. I also couldn't get past one of the Devil May Cry games' opening levels. I don't think modern games have much against old games though, simply because older games were more punishing in that once you ran out of lives, you had to start the whole game over. At least with something like Demon's Souls, you have something kind of like checkpoints.


yeah, modern games are becoming too casual friendly instead of hardcore friendly.
Take a game like Fallout compared to Fallout 3. In Fallout you could die, a lot(seriously, the rats in the beginning could kill you lol), but in fallout 3 i never died much.

Same thing with Baldur's Gate and Dragon Age origins. In Baldur's Gate you could easily get your whole party wiped out(on regular difficulty)...i've yet to see this happen on Dragon Age, unless you scale the difficulty up.

Morrowind and Oblivion is another example. I died a lot on Morrowind by simply walking in a cave with strong enemies, but that wont happen in Oblivion unless you use mods.

Some new games are still hardcore friendly though, like Ninja Gaiden and s.t.a.l.k.e.r.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I don't think I ever finished the first Super Mario Bros. Little Nemo was another one I played a lot but never finished.






Wait, my bad, I did actually finish that one. I hate how all my childhood memories are searchable on youtube.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Logan X said:


> yeah, modern games are becoming too casual friendly instead of hardcore friendly.
> Take a game like Fallout compared to Fallout 3. In Fallout you could die, a lot(seriously, the rats in the beginning could kill you lol), but in fallout 3 i never died much.
> 
> Same thing with Baldur's Gate and Dragon Age origins. In Baldur's Gate you could easily get your whole party wiped out(on regular difficulty)...i've yet to see this happen on Dragon Age, unless you scale the difficulty up.
> ...


I agree that normal difficulty has become quite a bit easier over the years, but that doesn't mean games aren't challenging anymore. These days you just have to go for the higher difficulties if you want a good challenge. In most modern games the highest difficulty is impossibly tough for most people, and I think that's the hardcore experience some gamers are calling out for. It still exists. It's just that most developers now realize that there are gamers who don't necessarily want games to be _insanely_ hard. I play BioWare games for the story and characters, and my main requirements for the combat are that it's fun and reasonably challenging. Not a cakewalk, but not controller-throwing hard either. If I want a pure mechanical gameplay challenge I play something like Mega Man.

I see Ninja Gaiden as an interesting throwback in this regard. The normal difficulty is almost unplayably harsh for the vast majority of gamers. The game requires dedication like few other games do. I beat the first four levels or something and just gave up, because I don't have the kind of twitch reflexes and coordination that the game started to require. Of course you can select easy difficulty in Ninja Gaiden Black after dying a few times, but even then the a**hole developers insult you for basically being a giant unworthy puss*...wtf.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> I don't think I ever finished the first Super Mario Bros. Little Nemo was another one I played a lot but never finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Nemo! I remember that game! Was one of my favorites. 
I liked the music from the second level (Flower Garden) which I remember was extremely hard for me as a kid.

Elnard (known to US as 7th saga) had to have been the hardest RPG I ever played.
It actually made you afraid of the enemies while walking thru the dungeons, etc cuz get attacked and you're in BIG trouble. A single regular monster could knock you down to almost no HP with one attack! But I stuck thru it till the end, and I guess I could say the challenge was welcome. There's so many more I can think of, but eh...


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Demon's Souls. Probably not the hardest game ever made, but definitely the hardest game I have ever beaten. People, you seriously need to check this game out. It's amazing, one of the best games this generation.


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Battletoads...I can get pretty far, but I usually die after the snake pit level. I love this game's music, though.

The Legend of Zelda (NES)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Super Ghouls n Ghosts kicked my *** as a kid. I feel like I should give it another shot nowadays but it is definitely really hard.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

The original metal gear was by far one of the most frustrating games id ever played.......


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Xuaraus said:


> Battletoads...I can get pretty far, but I usually die after the snake pit level. I love this game's music, though.


Not many people even make it to the snake pit 

I usually get to the water level with the spiked metal wheels chasing after you, then i start dying. I finished the game once or twice way back when. But it's one of those game that doesn't forgive mistakes.



VinBZ said:


> Super Ghouls n Ghosts kicked my *** as a kid. I feel like I should give it another shot nowadays but it is definitely really hard.


I can finish that game without dying. But I've been playing it since release 
It's actually pretty easy until you're forced to use the stupid Bracelet weapon to kill the real last boss.



Kiba said:


> The original metal gear was by far one of the most frustrating games id ever played.......


Back when MG was good, without the ****ing emo cry baby junk war stories with anime ninjas and ****ing naked Raiden.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not many people even make it to the snake pit
> 
> I usually get to the water level with the spiked metal wheels chasing after you, then i start dying. I finished the game once or twice way back when. But it's one of those game that doesn't forgive mistakes.
> 
> ...


Lol, indeed; Raiden was kind of gay, i can't believe they gave him his own stand alone game... But i admit, he was pretty bad *** in Guns of the Patriots when he gets both of his arms cut off and he goes all bonsai with the sword in his mouth.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably Zelda II. It wouldn't be so hard if he didn't have such a stubby little sword. Shin Megami Tensei IV was pretty hard too, mostly because I sucked at it. Must have died over 100 times.

And sorry, but Raiden is a good character, far from being gay or emo. Shows how intolerant some people on this site really are. :b


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A lot of game is hard for me.


----------



## Jeffrey F (Apr 25, 2012)

I am surprised to see Morrowind mentioned here. While there might of been some difficulty in early game, latter on it you end up becoming Bill Gates from looting or Superman from alchemy.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeffrey F said:


> I am surprised to see Morrowind mentioned here. While there might of been some difficulty in early game, latter on it you end up becoming Bill Gates from looting or Superman from alchemy.


I remember hearing tales of a rich mudcrab that you could sell your **** to during lunch in middleschool.... Then coming home and spending countless hours trying to find said mudcrab. then finally finding the little ******* in the north islands. So stoked. Those were the days. No stupid fast travel or quest markers.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Resident Evil 3, , FFVIII


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

life...


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

1. The *World's Hardest Game* - got me stuck for weeks.

2. Getting *Silent Assassin rating for Hitman 2* ... specially those *Japanese levels* were crazy like hell ... ugghhh. They got me so frustrated that when I completed them I felt like I conquered the whole world.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. [for the NES]


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Donkey Kong and Contra... Though they're "old school". Harder than any current or recent gen game IMHO.

:idea


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

super meat boy 

also L4D2 for me bcs at one point i just cant get past tank attack no matter what :c


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

derpresion said:


> super meat boy
> 
> also L4D2 for me bcs at one point i just cant get past tank attack no matter what :c


I couldn't either. Wasted so many hours! Grrrrrr :spit :spit :spit


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Twilight Princess... not the gameplay but finding out what to do in order to get to the dragon at the top of the sky castle. Last time I played it was like four years ago though...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I honestly can't think of any game that has been extremely difficult for me. I never owned a NES of any of the older systems, they were a bit before my time, so I don't know if games were more difficult back then, but games definitely seem more hand-holdy nowadays than back in the PS1/N64 days to me.

The first game that comes to mind is Mirror's Edge, the trophies/achievements in that game seemed insanely hard to get. Beating the game without shooting anyone was tough enough, especially throughout the later levels, almost threw my controller against the wall a couple of times.

Other than that, some of the challenge mode levels in Batman: Arkham Asylum took me 100+ tries to perfect, especially "Shock and Awe (Extreme)", I was nearly brought to tears with how difficult that level was, lol. I actually managed to get all the achievements for this game, after several days of frustration and cussing at my TV.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Super Mario Bros Lost Levels 
Dark Souls


----------

